# Need Help



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a place that i just started hunting this year and haven't been able to do a ton of scouting. My problem is its all wide open not many trees. All around the fence lines is wooded but the place i hunt is a open pocket its 200 acres. Well every time I've been out there the deer come from a different trail and its really tough to stay hidden since there's not much cover. Has anyone used the ghost blind? I looked them up and they look good just wondering if anyone has used one. Also should i just try to hunt the trail I've seen them come off the most?


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Spread some corn and they will come, no experience with ghost blinds. Good luck!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd just put up a pop up & feed them. My land is wide open. I have a tall blind in the middle of the pasture. The does run the bucks into the pasture. 
Only see them at first light & dusk unless their chasing.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

agree put a pop up asap and they'll get used to it. if it has black windows leave the window your going to shoot out of open or they'll freak when that window is open


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would suggest you pick up a couple game cameras to set up, you can gain more information from a couple cameras than from months of scouting.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes sir I put some up just waiting a couple days to check them.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Blind*



C-Man87 said:


> Spread some corn and they will come, no experience with ghost blinds. Good luck!


X2


----------

